# recommended 5.1 surround speakers?



## sh33p1985 (Aug 19, 2004)

could anyone recommend a set of speakers to go with my 6 channel on board sound? not looking to spend more than £100 to be honest but would like 5.1 surround on it.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 19, 2004)

how much is that in american dollars? my local game store has this set 5.1 speaker/sub for 70usd. oh yeah and the good thing is that it works with ur game consoles, pc ,stereo and etc works as a substition in ur car too lol. if interested i'll give u the link.


----------



## kalson (Aug 19, 2004)

i have 5.1 speakers rite now , i use it to play counter-strike   and i can tell if they are behind me on the left or right, or where they are when i hear their footsteps    its really cool and for movies and listenin to music also


----------



## tristan (Aug 19, 2004)

Creative Labs has some great 5.1 setups. 
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...=&mfrcode=0&DEPA=0&order=PRICE&InnerManu=1137
If you REALLY want some amazing performance go with these, Sicuro
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...=&mfrcode=0&DEPA=0&order=PRICE&InnerManu=2022


----------



## kalson (Aug 19, 2004)

if u r hardcore sound lover, save up for BOSE!!!   i managed to get a BOSE sub-woofer and front 2 speaker, only missin centre and back now  while im jus waiting .... and waiting


----------



## Nephilim (Aug 19, 2004)

Logitech should have some nice 5.1 options within your price range.

I've been running a set of Logitech Z-560 4.1's for the last couple of years. They're well made, sound great, didn't break the bank and can be deafeningly loud if I so choose 


The Z-5300's are a nice 5.1 setup at a very reasonable $133 US. Nothing fancy and the reviews I've read have been very favorable.

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=36-121-106&DEPA=0


----------



## Flash_AAA (Aug 20, 2004)

This is are the speakers I just got from Logitech http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=36-121-104&DEPA=0


----------



## Praetor (Aug 21, 2004)

Logitech Z640s are prolly the best 5.1 setup for their price bracket


----------



## leotangcw (Sep 1, 2004)

I am Chinese .My English is poor.
I don't know is there "edifier"  speaker system in your country?
I am useing the "edifier"  speaker system(s5.1m) .I think it is better than many creative
speaker system.And what is more important is that it only 1180 "yuan"=140usd.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 1, 2004)

Perhaps (and i have no idea what an edifier is, maybe you coule elaborate to its purpose) but say something like the Logitech 640s are based off the core design of something like thr 680s -- which are worldclass speakers in their own right. And for a $50USD price bracket, you really cant get much better then that!  

ANd about Creative... ugh... POO!


----------

